# Need Help Shooting Colored Powder Fight



## Swanyxxiv (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm going to be shooting a Holi Powder fight as part of a couples engagement photo shoot. I just need general advice on how to get the best results. I'd really hate for these pictures to come out blurry or fuzzy. Of course my first thought is to use a fast shutter speed but what other settings would help? I use a Nikon D5100 by the way. Any suggestions would be great! Thanks!


----------



## JDFlood (Mar 22, 2013)

I would think you would want to use wide angle lenses, close in, and fairly small aperture so you have a big depth of field. Hope it is bright. . Set up so the sun is not behind you... While it can lead to cool effects, you don't want to be worrying about it screwing up exposures. JD


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 22, 2013)

get some powder and try it in advance


----------



## Swanyxxiv (Mar 22, 2013)

JDFlood - Great tips. Didn't think about using a wide angle lens. That's a good idea. The_Traveler - I definitely plan to do a practice run. Learn by doing right? Thanks!


----------

